# Special Police Officer MGL?



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Hello I am trying to find some info on special police officer powers. I know about MGL 22C 63. However, I am looking more for municipal special officers. After a couple hours of searching the MGL web site, the best I could come up with is *CHAPTER 147. *STATE AND OTHER POLICE, AND CERTAIN POWERS AND DUTIES OF THE DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC SAFETY. Unfortunately, it didnt yield very much. It was mostly concerned with reserve police officers and matrons etc. If someone could provide me with the chapter and section I would appreciate it. Feel free to pm thanks.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Hmm..how about does anyone know any case law or statutes where Special Police Officers powers are defined? Such as the ability to process chapter 90 or the ability to make warrantless arrests? Once again, thank you for your help.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Depends, I assume you mean local Specials?

State Specials are outlined in Ch 22C sec 55 through 68 IIRC. 

Specials in local cities and towns vary according to their own ordinances and bylaws. It's up to them how much authority is given. I know in Boston, specials can effect warrantless arrests, but have no Ch 90.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

quality617 said:


> Depends, I assume you mean local Specials?
> 
> State Specials are outlined in Ch 22C sec 55 through 68 IIRC.
> 
> Specials in local cities and towns vary according to their own ordinances and bylaws. It's up to them how much authority is given. I know in Boston, specials can effect warrantless arrests, but have no Ch 90.


Yes, thats what i meant town/municipal special officers. In relation to the boston special, thats what i was trying to figure out. How come there is so much discrepancy in powers etc between towns. I knew the town had a role in it but, figured it would be more up to the chief to define powers of arrest.


----------

